# touca



## Romanuch

Hola a todos, 

Estoy con una duda referente a la traducción de "touca" al español. "Touca" en portués (en Brasil, por lo meno) es esto:

http://mlb-s1-p.mlstatic.com/touca-...nta-entrega-17584-MLB20139639816_082014-O.jpg

¿Como lo llamarían en España?



Desde ya, muchas gracias. Y si el tema es repetido, pido perdón, pero no lo encontré.

Salutte, 
Romanuch.


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina le decimos gorro.


----------



## Romanuch

willy2008 said:


> En Argentina le decimos gorro.



Pero en Argentina al _gorro_, en un punto, también se lo confunde con _gorra_. ¿O no?


----------



## patriota

Em algumas regiões do Brasil, também dizem _gorro_.


----------



## Romanuch

patriota said:


> Em algumas regiões do Brasil, também dizem _gorro_.



Mas, e no espanhol (preferentemente da Espanha)? Eu quero saber a tradução de "touca".

Obrigado!


----------



## patriota

El Corte Inglés tem sede em Madrid e é a maior rede varejista da Europa (fonte). O _site _do grupo usa gorro mesmo: https://www.elcorteingles.es/search/?s=gorro

Um colega nosso de Madrid confirmou o uso ao explicar a diferença entre *gorro* e _*gorra* _(boné) no subfórum espanhol:


Surinam del Nord said:


> La gorra tiene visera y el gorro no.


----------



## Carfer

Romanuch said:


> Mas, e no espanhol (preferentemente da Espanha)? Eu quero saber a tradução de "touca".
> 
> Obrigado!



Refere-se a isto? (imagem anexa)

*toca*

De or. inc.

1. f. Prenda de tela con que se cubría la cabeza.


----------



## Romanuch

Carfer said:


> Refere-se a isto? (imagem anexa)
> 
> *toca*
> 
> De or. inc.
> 
> 1. f. Prenda de tela con que se cubría la cabeza.



Não, a "touca" que eu estou falando é esta:
http://mlb-s1-p.mlstatic.com/touca-...nta-entrega-17584-MLB20139639816_082014-O.jpg

---

Como eu faço para anexar imagens?

Obrigado!



patriota said:


> El Corte Inglés tem sede em Madrid e é a maior rede varejista da Europa (fonte). O _site _do grupo usa gorro mesmo: https://www.elcorteingles.es/search/?s=gorro
> 
> Um colega nosso de Madrid confirmou o uso ao explicar a diferença entre *gorro* e _*gorra* _(boné) no subfórum espanhol:



Quer dizer que se eu usar "gorro" e/ou "gorra" em Madri, por ex., lá eles vão entender a diferença? Por que na Argentina, por exemplo, poderia se dizer que as vezes até tem o mesmo sentido (de gorra). 

Obrigado!


----------



## Romanuch

Posso dizer que a tradução, ao espanhol, de *toca *é "_*gorro de lana*_"; e de *boné *é "_*gorra*_"?

Concordam?


----------



## Cainejo

Em Espanha a prenda da imagem é "gorro". "Gorra" tem viseira, mesmo que seja tipo baseball ou as antigas de tecido groso, de quadros as veces. E "toca" ou "tocado" é o que usam as monjas e as prendas semelhantes antigas das mulheres.


----------



## Cainejo

A foto de Carfer são "gorros" em espanhol, feitos com a forma da cabeça. A "toca" é um pedaço de tela dobrado posto na cabeça.


----------



## willy2008

Romanuch said:


> Pero en Argentina al _gorro_, en un punto, también se lo confunde con _gorra_. ¿O no?


Gorras son estas


----------



## Romanuch

Romanuch said:


> Posso dizer que a tradução, ao espanhol, de *toca *é "_*gorro de lana*_"; e de *boné *é "_*gorra*_"?
> 
> Concordam?



Errei ao escrever "toca", quando na verdade é "touca".

----

Pessoal, obrigado por suas observações, foram de muita ajuda.


----------

